# Alternative zur Naturagart Randmatte



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

welche alternative zur naturagartmatte zur bedeckung von steil abfallenden Wänden gibt es denn noch? Ich muß die Steilwand an meinem Filterteich (fast senkrecht) über 2 m Länge abdecken und am Teich selbst etwa 10 m einen Streifen von ca. 50 cm.  Was kann man denn noch nehmen wo auch ein Bewuchs stattfindet? Habt ihr da Ideen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

*re*

hallo
klingt das jetzt frech ?  

versuch mal die Suchfunktion ;"ufermatte" "ufer"

daher stammmt auch das :
****

schönen FA


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

ich denke um ehrlich und fair zu sein, es gibt keine andere alternative. vorallem eine die auch preislich mithalten kann......


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo Ralf,

ich hatte dasselbige Problem, gerade wegen zu steilen Ufern. Im Endeffekt habe ich sie draussen gelassen (nur bis -50cm mit Matten belegt).

Laut Tip von Jürgen kann man sie auch zusammennähen und mit etwas aus Trasszement und Sand am Ende beschweren. 

Alternativ kann man die Matten auch auf die Folie kleben, nur schade, das ich das im Katalog von www.naturagart.de übersehen hatte  :cry: 

Aber egal, die Seiten setzen sich eh zu, mein Teich iss wegen des Lehms eh sowieso trübe, von daher war es mir eigentlich schuppe ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

*...*

alder Schwede ... da gibbet nur ein Wort für :  :top:  :respekt: 

Mein Kompliment, iss schwer zu toppen ....  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Meine mal gelesen zu haben:

Kunstrasen (den braunen) mit Lehm/Sandgemisch einreiben und genauso verwenden wie die nataragardmatten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

*...*

Hallo Carsten,

dat hält nicht, hatte ich auch schon versucht ... die beste Lösung wäre der Kleber ... ansonsten halt das mit dem Gemisch Beton (aus Trasszement und Sand), schwemmt aber sicherlich ohne zu nähen auf ... garantiert, man sollte nicht glauben ,wie leicht diese Matten sind, dachte auch, das wenn sie sich mit Wasser vollgesogen hat, isses ok ... aber Pusteblume ... :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

*Re: ...*

Moin.



			
				Administrator schrieb:
			
		

> dat hält nicht, hatte ich auch schon versucht ...


[Vielleicht gibt's ja geschicktere als dich]  *duckundwech*

Wie gesacht, ich hab's hier nur vereinzelt gelesen, da mit posotivem Erfolg. uA. (hab' grad noch mal gesucht) die Variante mit dem __ Moos/Yoghurt-rezept begrünt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juni 2004)

*Re: ...*



			
				carsten65 schrieb:
			
		

> [Vielleicht gibt's ja geschicktere als dich]  *duckundwech*



  ... sowas würde ich als "Büro-Hengst" nie bestreiten, von daher "learing by doing" ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

das mit den Kunstrasen hab ich auch schon gehört. Ich kann mir nur nicht vorsettel dass da drauf was wachsen soll. Aber da die Stellen wo ich sehr seile Wände habe wachsen auch hohe Gräser im Filterteich, von daher werd ich es da auf jeden Fall mal damit probieren. Am Teichtrand werd ich dann wohl zu den Naturagardmatten greifen. Hat jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle zur Hand?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

*Re*

es kommt doch immer drauf an

 WIE man´s macht !







auf 7:00 Uhr ist noch ein Stück Kunstrasen zu sehen,
sieht das wirklich so greulich aus ?

schönen F A


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Schau doch mal bei eBay, dagibt's Böschungsmatten ab ~6€/m2


----------

